# Jebo R390 Light issue



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

So i got this tank and it has half of the cord for the lighting however it does not have the converter box to attach it to the outlet.... does anyone know if i can get another one or if they are universal?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would try going to their website to find out and maybe give customer service a call. If they don't offer maybe you can get the specs and find one that is suitable through an electronics/electrical supply place. You'll seed some electrical experience to go that route.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I searched. I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

Well thanks much for looking.... I acutally called up the Jebo and the guy only spoke chineese..... in seeing that im not fluent in Mandrin it didnt help much! lol and on the electrical side of things i have experience but i dont know if the conjunction box thing is super needed cause if it isnt i may just go and attach an electrical cord to the current light box.... however it seems like that wouldnt work cause of the having it there in the first place.... but it is driving me crazy cause i cant start planting till i get it in! and rocks and fish look kinda.... boring i guess... love the green!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

See if you can find a voltage rating on the light bulb or the bulb slot. If it is 115V, I would say your plan may be okay. If not, I wouldn't try.


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

so my last ditch hope before i just go and get a new light system is that someone has the tank and can give the the ballast model number so i can just go order one! in anyone can help it would be amazing!


----------

